# The history of a website...



## jadin (Dec 3, 2005)

I just finished making the history of my website. It's 5 years of web page art. To make it interesting, I've added an "artist's commentary" feature. You know, like a dvd! You can get a peak inside my head while watching my creation evolve.

Let me know what you think, comments, suggestions etc.

http://www.pepper-land.net/archives/commentary.html


----------



## Zenith (Dec 11, 2005)

Pepper-Land... Not too far from the Sea of Green or the Foothills of the Headlands. In all seriousness , your site is unreal, I love it. Unfortunately I haven't the time to read and look over everything at the moment but I will (without a doubt) return to it. There's some pretty awsome shots in there too and I look forward to see more. Good job.


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 7, 2006)

I LOVE YOUR SITE, ive been reading through it now for hours, if not days


----------



## jadin (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow guys! Thanks for the kind words. Good to know people are actually reading (and enjoying!) the site. :goodvibe:


----------

